# Looking for first compound bow, considering: 1) Eva Shockey Gen 2, 2) Mathews Prima; or 3) Hoyt Eclipse. Advice welcomed



## rdgrah01 (Dec 20, 2020)

I am a 36 year old female looking for my first compound bow. I'd rather skip entry level bows and find something that will last a while, but I don't want to spend much over $1,000. I have hunted with a crossbow but never a compound bow. I am considering the three bows listed above. Initially, I was drawn to the Hoyt Eclipse after watching reviews online. I would like to go test all three models but the new Hoyt and Mathews aren't stocked at either of the archery shops near me. One shop does have a demo of the Eva Shockey model. My husband and friend both highly recommend Mathews but cautioned me about the 5.5 inch brace height on the Prima. Also considering a Torrex or Stoke. Any thoughts or advice is welcome.


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

Have you considered a Mathews Avail?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

As the other post said check out the avail from Mathews. 

My wife has the avail and Eva (carbon model) and she went with the avail for 2020 hunting season. She wants to go shoot the new bowtech SD tho and might replace her avail.


----------



## rdgrah01 (Dec 20, 2020)

Is the Avail last years model? I’m not finding anything about it on Mathews site but perhaps my local dealer has one in stock. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

I couldn't find the Avail on Mathews website. Perhaps the Prima is going to replace it? However there are still shops advertising the Avail. Great bow. I have no plans to trade mine.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Of those you mentioned, I prefer the Eva Shockey Bowtech the best. (And yes I have actually seen this bow.) It’s a great bow. I know a lot of the old timers remember the “Blowtech” days, but this is no longer the case. They are putting out a quality product that is easy to tune and make adjustments on without the need for specialized equipment. This comes in handy when you’re in your tree stand without a bow press.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

rdgrah01 said:


> Is the Avail last years model? I’m not finding anything about it on Mathews site but perhaps my local dealer has one in stock. Thanks for the recommendation


Yes it was Mathews women bow 2020 and older for a few years. My wife likes her and shot it pretty good. She wants to go back to bowtech and shoot the solution sd/new Eva bow.


----------



## rdgrah01 (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice. I went to my local archery shop today and ordered a hoyt eclipse.


----------



## iHunt4Deer (Nov 30, 2019)

My Two Cents said:


> Have you considered a Mathews Avail?


I would recommend to look for a used Mathews Avail. My wife shot a few and fell in love with the Avail. She is shooting it at 40 lbs with a 27.5” draw.


----------



## Keilymarie123 (Feb 18, 2021)

rdgrah01 said:


> Is the Avail last years model? I’m not finding anything about it on Mathews site but perhaps my local dealer has one in stock. Thanks for the recommendation


The Mathews Avail got discontinued and got replaced with the Prima 😊


----------



## Aubrey_K (Feb 6, 2021)

I have heard the Eva Shockey Gen 2 is nice!


----------

